# Hastings, MI ID: 82047 Lilo female 8yrs



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Lilo: Petfinder



















*Lilo *
*German Shepherd Dog [Mix] *

*Large







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 82047 *



*8 years old - outdoor dog in summerpart-time in/out in winter not safe with cats or other small animalsgood with kidsdhpp scanned *


*Barry County Animal Control*
*Hastings, MI*
*269-948-4885*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump for Lilo


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump for the soft eared sweetie - hope she can find a home where she won't be banished to the backyard most of the time.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump. Still listed


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Any info?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no longer listed on petfinder.


----------

